# smoking a frozen pork shoulder



## saltysandman (Feb 26, 2020)

can i smoke a frozen pork shoulder? was thinking of putting it into the MES at 225 till i could get a probe into center and then add smoke and prepare normally from there. anyone with experience here? should i or it be the guinea pig? besides it being a longer smoke, is there any red flags i should be aware of?

precursor: dry rubbed a pork shoulder a week ago. found out the party didn't need any more food. froze it. thawing now but.....


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 26, 2020)

Go for it. How  much does it weigh? I did a 9 lb in my 560 and it went 16 hours.

Here is a link to something to keep in mind...






						40 to 140 in 4...A Guideline and what to consider...
					

You will often see this called, " The Rule " here at SMF. This RULE, a Guideline actually, is the most frequently misquoted and misused info on SMF. More perfectly good meat has gone in the garbage at the hands of this," RULE " then from folks cleaning their Refrigerator or Freezer!!!  Rules...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




What kind of rub?

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 26, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Go for it. How  much does it weigh? I did a 9 lb in my 560 and it went 16 hours.
> 
> Here is a link to something to keep in mind...
> 
> ...




i used a kansas city rub and it was frozen solid before putting it in the smoker. 

thanks for the info. it's been in for 2 hours now and a probe can get to middle. IT in center is 32. i've lit the AMPNS and monitoring it now.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 26, 2020)

I think you are fine in terms of safety but I am curious if the meat exterior formed alot of condensation.  I like my meat bone dry going into the MES or bark will suffer.


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 26, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I think you are fine in terms of safety but I am curious if the meat exterior formed alot of condensation.  I like my meat bone dry going into the MES or bark will suffer.



hmmmmm...indeed. let's see!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2020)

I can't say that I'm in favor of starting out frozen. To me there are some safety factors that enter the picture here.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2020)

Just Thinking out loud, It it were me, I would let it thaw in the Fridge, Pat it down re-season then in the smoker.  You may can do what you are asking ? I never been a fan of cooking frozen food

Gary


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I can't say that I'm in favor of starting out frozen. To me there are some safety factors that enter the picture here.
> 
> Warren



certainly not my preferred way. primarily an experiment at this point.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2020)

Will Squared Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 27, 2020)

pulled the shoulder out of the smoker at 11pm when it hit 205 IT.  total of 14 hours at 250-275. then  wrapped it tightly with foil and a towel and put it in the insulated box aka cooler. just finished pulling it apart after an 8 hour rest. turned out pretty damn good. there were some dried out portions where the meat was thin. OH! forgot to say that i used a boneless shoulder from costco which i'm sure added to the dryness. i think the dryness couldve been avoided if i had used a spritzer throughout the day. just wasn't able to nurture it due to work. all-in-all im satisfied with the end product. great smoke ring and it's going to make some amazing sammies and burritos.

next time, spritz. but YES, you can smoke a frozen pork shoulder.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks great thanks for sharing and for the info! You can add in a little finishing sauce to help with the dryness.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Glad it turned out for you and now some others who may need to try it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks again for the like Will Squared.

Warren


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 27, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great thanks for sharing and for the info! You can add in a little finishing sauce to help with the dryness.


certainly! i used a korean gochujang sauce. 

6 parts Gochujang (fermented chili paste)
3 parts sugar
3 parts sesame oil
3 parts water
1 part vinegar


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for the like mfatty500 it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2020)

I think if I did a frozen butt, I would wrap it when it got the right amount of bark on it. Otherwise the center will not get done before the outside is like 1" thick bark! That is just MHO.
Al


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2020)

Glad it turned out for you.

Gary


----------

